# In NJ - who licenses rescues?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Who licenses rescues in the State of New Jersey? 

From another forum, someone is trying to look into the validity of an "animal rescue" in their state (New Jersey). I told them that in Georgia, the Dept of Ag handles licensing, but they said "not in NJ."


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

There is no such thing as a license for rescue in NJ. 

ETA, if you can PM the name of the rescue to me, I can try to find out some info about them.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Gotta clear your PMs first


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

oops, done.


----------

